# how to trim water wisteria?



## forester (Mar 12, 2010)

u might have better luck planted them in small bunches maybe 3 stems to a group , plus after the grow slice them down they will split off and start to bush out , had about 5 stems grow to about a little bigger then a basketball size bush thati have to trim all the way down often twice in 2 months , think once i have a couple good pices that ahve branched off i can chuck a while lot


----------



## carguy123 (Feb 12, 2010)

what do you mean "plus after the grow slice them down they will split off and start to bush out" Do you literily mean get like a knife and cut the stem down the middle.

about keeping them them in small bunches, Im not sure if I want to do that I was planning in giving most of the right side of the tank for the wisteria to grow.

How can I make the plant grow straight? As you can see its growing crooked. Any suggestions.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i have had this tank many of times and is a favorite of mine. this is like any other stem plant as u cut the plant at the height you want it. 

i think what he/she is talking about is that if u leave the bottoms you will get new growth at the tops of a branching form. yes this will hapen but it looks bad in my opinion.

simply take the plant out of the tank and whatever height u want it cut it there. 

now where the leaves are at (nobes) these are where the roots will come out. 

now that you know what height u want to do cut and then take the lower 2 sets of leaves of and replant. do this everytime the plant gets to big. 

as for growing straight...its all in the plant


----------



## aquascape ebay (Jan 2, 2010)

the leaves falling off the bottom is usually lack of light with whisteria as they reach for light and shed any leaves that are taking up energy for the rest of the plant. i have had it in my tanks for years and in high light it will stay more compact and very bushy throwing out new stems from the nodes 

if the plant is growing a stem with just a bush at the top its likely to be a light thing
it could also be the sand substrate i noticed that when i had sand the bottoms of the whisteria would sometimes blacken and die and i'd have to cut off the base and replant

i think also that the general advice on difformis is they can do a lot better when fed with ferts
i have a whole set in my 120g tank now and with dry dosing and co2 they a doing better than any time ive grown them before they literally started bushing up within a week

when they get to big i simply cut to my desired hieght and replant the head the original rooted plant with begin to form a new crown and the offcut will soon root


----------

